# Free Dog Grooming - Gloucester



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

_The course teaches how to groom to a Kennel Club Breed Standard. _

That's new then. Are they not still teaching clipping short Westies and Cockers to last 8 weeks between trims?


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

I think it depends on the level of course you attend. The one I'm on is based around styling the coat rather than clipping off.


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

Hello again everyone. I am in need of some Hand Stripping dogs for Tuesday 11th, 18th, 25th March at Hartpury College in Gloucester. If you own any wire coated breed that has not been clipped for example Border Terrier, Fox Terrier, Schnauzer etc. please do not hesitate in contact me. I desperately need these dogs for my assessments in order to pass my course. The groom is completely free! Thank you for reading this advert.


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

Hello again. Thank you to those who have been in touch. I still need some more dogs for my assessments. If you have a West Highland White terrier, Scottish Terrier, Schnauzer, Bichon Frise, Spaniel, or other styling terrier that needs a groom please contact me. Our tutor will supervise all grooming at Hartpury College in our professional college grooming salon where dogs are groomed to a Kennel Club Breed Standard. I can groom your dog on a regular basis until july if you would like.


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

CALLING ALL SPANIEL OWNERS!
I am offering FREE grooming for your Cocker or Springer Spaniel. I need these for my dog grooming assessments in order to pass and complete my qualification, so they are very important. Grooming takes place at Hartpury College in a professional environment on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## mariondot40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi
I have 2 Bichons and 2 Poodles that needs a tidy up, if any one is interested just email me,and I live in Gloucester.
Thanx


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

Thank you. Could you please provide some contact details so that I can book you in.


----------

